# 1971 International 574



## WhiteSwan (Jan 21, 2021)

Hello everyone!
I've been looking for a "new" tractor for quite some time and it seems inventory is really thinned out. At least out here in the Northern Neck of Va area. I've picked out a new Massey or Kubota but that payment is LONG. I found a 1971 International 574 on my way home from work but haven't stopped to look at it or call yet. I was hoping to get some insight about the tractor before going to look at it just to see if it will fit my needs.
It has a front end loader, 2825 hours, diesel, and asking $6500. I need something to maintain the driveway, clear some ground with a box, a little plowing, and moving stuff with the loader. I've been working with a 52 Ferguson 30 for the past 15 years or so and would love to have a FEL. On the 574 can you set the hydraulics? My 30 needs chains to hold the bush hog and makes for a pain trying to clear snow when I take all the gravel with it.
Any suggestions, opinions would be greatly appreciated. I am really gun shy about the new machines not only because of the price tag but also all the diesel regen that comes with them.
Have a great evening and thanks for any help.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

That works out to be 56 hours a year, or there abouts. I'd question the hour meter as the tractor is 50 year old. What does the tractor look like? Does it look like a very low hour machine? Of course mine averages about 90 hours a year, and I use it year round, so who knows.
I checked tractorhouse.com and the prices are all over the map, but if you look for that particular tractor there, it'll give you an idea of the going prices compared to the shape they are in.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

The IH 574 was built in several forms, when built in this country it had a conventional to us rops available when built in England it got a 4 post canopy.
The little German diesel is a decent engine, it can be a hard starter in the cold. The european versions had a thermo start system.
The transmission is a 4 speed with an inline shift, with a separate shifter for Hi, Lo or reverse.Some had the IH TA which was a shift on the go downshift
of about a 30% gear reduction. It only works when loaded, pulling up hill or working hard, it will free wheel going down hill.
The parking brake is a band brake in the rear end housing if it is worn it is a job to replace the rear cover about has to come off.
If the rear service brakes are worn out it is another major job to replace as they are inboard disc brakes and the rear axle housings and planetarys have to come off to access.
They are an old style utility tractor in that you straddle the transmission when sitting on it.


----------



## WhiteSwan (Jan 21, 2021)

pogobill said:


> That works out to be 56 hours a year, or there abouts. I'd question the hour meter as the tractor is 50 year old. What does the tractor look like? Does it look like a very low hour machine? Of course mine averages about 90 hours a year, and I use it year round, so who knows.
> I checked tractorhouse.com and the prices are all over the map, but if you look for that particular tractor there, it'll give you an idea of the going prices compared to the shape they are in.


Went and drove it tonight. It looks good, started right up but it was almost 70 here today. The only issues I saw were the parking brake doesn't work, and some leaking hydraulic fluid from the right piston on the loader. I really like the shape of it and the idea of not making a payment on a tractor. I've read about the brake job and it seems pretty intense as mentioned by others. The guy has owned it for over 20 years, keeps it in the barn, and just upgraded to a brand new huge deere. I'm hoping with 2800 hours it still has lots of life left.


----------



## mrfred (Jul 5, 2011)

I would go for it. I have worked on IH tractors for almost 40 years and several 574's. They are a good tractor. The only downfall is the parking brake. Guys that have them forget to release the brake and they wear them out prematurely. With a loader on the tractor it can be lowered with down pressure to keep the tractor from rolling. The 239 diesel is a very good motor. Just rebuilt one this past winter with 11000 hours on it. If well maintained it will give you years of service. GET A OPERATORS MANUAL....😊


----------



## WhiteSwan (Jan 21, 2021)

I made my offer. He's not willing to go down much because there are people lined up to see it. If this is meant to be my tractor, I'll have the best offer. Will post pictures if it becomes mine. Meanwhile, I'll keep plugging away at the old Fergie. Just got a new radiator, pto gasket on the way.


----------

